# A4 Bilder für Posterdruck skalieren



## antec (16. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich muß A4 Bilder für Poster der Größe 2,5 mtr x 0,5 mtr skalieren. Das Ganze soll in 150 DPI geschehen. Wie gehe ich hier bestmöglich vor? Das A4 Bild kann ich doch nur 120 % ohne Verlust Skalieren.


Ich danke euch - Antec


----------



## chrisbergr (16. September 2004)

Soleid es mir auch tut, aber ich denke nicht, dass du das, solange deine A4 Bilder keine Vektoren sind, ohne qualitätsverlust skalieren kannst.
Die fehlenden Bildinformationen bei Pixelbildern kann sich PS leider nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


----------



## Chrisu (17. September 2004)

Das wird aber warscheinlich auch nicht so schlimm sein, da du dir das Poster ja nicht aus 20cm Entfernung anschauen wirst.
Es kommt immer nur auf den Betrachtungsabstand an: schau dir mal eine Plakatwand an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass du alle Bildpunkte sehr genau erkennen kannst. Geh jetzt mal 5m zurück und das Bild wird sicher gut und scharf aussehen.

Brauchst du das jetzt aber wirklich sehr hochauflösend (was ich aber bei 150dpi nicht glaube), dann wirst du das Original nochmals einscannen müssen oder in einer größeren Auflösung besorgen müssen.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## antec (17. September 2004)

*Danke für Eure Hilfe..*

ich habe die Bilder erneut mit 1000DPI eingescannt, auf 120% transformiert, und die Ausgabegröße von 2,45x0,55 mtr. bei 150dpi eingestellt.  Nun habe ich die Poster in ansehnlicher Qualität. Zum Abschluss habe ich noch einen Weichzeichner mit 3% angewendet. Auf dem Moni. sieht es ganz vernünftig aus, bleibt abzuwarten was aus der Druckerei zurückkommt !?  

Solltet Ihr noch Tipps bzw. Workarounds haben würde ich mich freuen etwas von Euch zu lesen.

Grüße aus Lübeck  -  Alex


----------

